# Conexión del TDA7377 en puente



## pachi2009 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola muy buenas estoy por hacer un sistemita de 2.1 y estaba viendo el TDA 7377 en modo bridge, el tema es que no entiendo lo de la entrada de audio porque segun el datasheet pone in L, in L e In bridge, me imagino que sera In L e in R mas el in Bridge pero el tema es que: ¿como puedo hacer para juntar las dos señales R y L para la entrada al Bridge?
Osea yo tengo la fuente de audio estereo entro al L y al R de los satelites, y tendria que unir a mono para el subwoofer, como puedo hacer esto porque no creo que sea buena idea unir los cables asi nomas.
Disculpen las molestias y nose si me explico ya que soy nuevo y no tengo mucha experiencia todavia, desde ya muchas gracias un saludo Mariano.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2009)

Moví el tema a esta sección y edité el título.
Tratá de usar algo más descriptivo, porque el que tenía ("TDA7377") no decía absolutamente nada.
Y tratá de ser claro al escribir, que resulta complicado entender tu post.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0 (Sep 11, 2009)

algo asi decis vos? 2 canales full range mas un canal para un woofer? filtros hay varios aca y hay todo un tema de bastantes paginas sobre el tda7377. lo recomiendo, saludos y espero que te sirva.


----------



## pachi2009 (Nov 7, 2009)

muchas gracias si como ese dibujito que hiciste es lo que necesito, voy a buscar mejor haber si encuentro disculpen soy nuevo todavia no entiendo mucho el foro un saludo


----------

